# My version of an animated cloaked ghost



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

My version of this classic now with an extra head movement


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is particularly creepy in the dimmed lighting sequence - nice!


----------



## TheSilentClown (Mar 5, 2014)

Agreed, the dim lighting makes the eyes pop...so to speak, haha


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

So much going on with the movement. good job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job - well done


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great movement on this!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sure enough, that is an animated cloaked ghost armature! I have never heard it referred to as a classic, that is really cool of you. You did a really good job on the armature, looks better that mine. And I love the addition of the head movement. Did you use string to link the arm movement down to the motor?


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

"Did you use string to link the arm movement down to the motor? " It is an iron wire but I have problems with the bottom balance that puts across and pulls out the wooden ankle, I will have to manage this movement better. The head movement is triggered with a nylon wire connected to the actuator of the left arm


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Can you post pictures? I like seeing other people's ideas.


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

a nylon wire for head movement


















an my problem to solve:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks. I will take a look at mine tomorrow night and compare how we did the arm movements.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi, didn't want to hijack your showroom thread. I posted some new pictures on my cloaked ghost thread that may help you with your arm movement.


----------

